# Paint codes ?



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dumb question time : where are the paint codes on the Mk1 TT ?....I need to find mine to order some paint-correction kit from another site, but can't seem to find the code.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You will find it in the front page of the service book and under the boot carpet


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You will find it in the front page of the service book and under the boot carpet


Aha....you bloomin genius. Thanks mate.

Oooh, one more question - my lines on the book don't look perfectly in sync....should I be looking at BAM or LY3C/LY3C :?


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

LY3C is your paint code bam is your type of engine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tufty said:


> LY3C is your paint code bam is your type of engine


What he said


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> tufty said:
> 
> 
> > LY3C is your paint code bam is your type of engine
> ...


Could be bad  , you could have a yellow paint code :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > tufty said:
> ...


No pies for you young man


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Pies , Pies      soon be 20th July m8 ,, pies are on me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Are you getting the S delivered to Rockingham :lol:


----------

